# is my tegu too small



## Anthony (Sep 26, 2009)

shes a roy and ms purdy female , and shes only 18 inches.... everyone elses seems much larger.... i offer her food everyday and she stopped eating about a week ago and before that she was only eating like every 3 or 4 days and only rodents it seemed.... i use to power sun 100 watt and basking spot is around 100 or so.... its a pretty big tank 75 gallon and i do everything i can to take good care of both tegus.... does 18 inches sound too small ? i know the answer to the question is all tegus grow different and at diff rates but i just wana make sure and here any ones opinion... angus is 21 inches but hes a male maybe that can explain the slight difference?


----------



## wyattroa (Sep 26, 2009)

not sure....but i know all gu's grow at different rates.. i wouldnt worry about it much right now, seeing that a lot of gu's are getting ready to hibernate. I know mine is a sister of yours and is still eating a ton and growing.. but they are all different..but from what i have been reading on this site.. it seems to me that a bunch of gu's are starting to hibernate. i know some start around the start of august. 
robert


----------



## Herplings (Sep 27, 2009)

You know, I know there is a "Standard" for all these Herps in captivity. But, honestly I have a hard time following them 100% of the time. 

If your Tegu is healthy and your ownership is good, then it is going to grow as it will grow, food cant change genetics. This is just how it is.

I have 3 year old male Boas that are 7 and 9 feet long and eat once every 2 weeks. I have the same Male Boas that eat every WEEK and at 3 years they are 3 feet long. This is Genetics, thus is life.

I have a Retic that eats every 14 days and put on over 10 feet in one year. I have the same Retics that grew half that.

As people we have larger siblings, does that mean our parents didnt take care of us as well? LOL....

If your animal is in good ownership and health let it do its thing, who care how large it gets.


----------



## honda22 (Sep 27, 2009)

one of mine is the same way 

but i just got a steal on a large argintine for 50$
but its a little mean


----------



## Meg90 (Sep 27, 2009)

Its sad, but that's usually why they are cheaper. The ones that are real sweet to ya, people tend to hold on too.

How long is your light cycle? What are you temps?

In my experience, an animal going into hibernation, or one that is kept cooler than is recommended, will be slow to eat. Especially younger animals. Babies are finicky. They need a very precise environment to thrive.


----------



## Quijibo (Sep 27, 2009)

If she is healthy, I wouldn't worry about it. 18" does not seem small to me. When they are little, I always stress out about keeping them warm, fed and calcium/UV. I had 2 male Savannahs once that were the same age, In seperate cages. At 18 months, one was nearly twice the size of the other. The big one ate like a pig, the other would pick at his food and leave alot uneaten. Jango eats like he's starving and it shows in his growth. 
She will get as big as she's meant to be as long as you do your part and keep her healthy.


----------



## txrepgirl (Sep 27, 2009)

Did they hibernate ? I have one b/w that is younger than the other b/w but he didn't hibernate and is a lot bigger.Than I have two blue/red hybrids.They both are from the same clutch.The male is a lot bigger than his sister.Females usually grow slower.Do you have any pics off them ?


----------

